# August 2011 Photo Contest Winner



## Waterwings (Aug 3, 2011)

Post your August 2011 pet photos in this thread. Please read the rules at: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=21311&p=217402#p217402

Remember, only 1 entry per person. 


*Entries to date:* August 18, 2011 @ 5:49am

00 mod 
hossthehermit
dyeguy1212
benjineer
Popeye
dave shady
parkerdog 
nathanielrthomas 
200racing
possom813
brholth8
Loggerhead Mike
DanMC
FlyBye


----------



## 00 mod (Aug 3, 2011)

My best friend Winston!!


----------



## hossthehermit (Aug 3, 2011)

Daydreamin'


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Please excuse the camera phone quality.. I'm between cameras. Thought this would make a perfect desktop background.. 


This dog looooves to be on the boat. I'm glad to have the company.


----------



## benjineer (Aug 4, 2011)

This was my avatar. Angel loves to go fishing, but I had to quit taking her. She barks every time I cast and drives me nuts. I guess she's expecting a fish every time.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 4, 2011)

My cat Bandit relaxing at the computer... One of us was asleep...


----------



## dave shady (Aug 8, 2011)

This is my Dog Gordy and his 1st Son Maverick... My wife Denise was holding him and I think it was a lil NANANANAAAA 
moment for poor gordy.


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 12, 2011)

"I'M GOING TO TEAR THIS FLOWER BED UP AND IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT, WELL IT'S OBVIOUS WHAT YOU CAN DO!"




(that's my boy, I'm so proud!)


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 12, 2011)

Not the best of pics, but thought it would be a good time to show off our newest little accidental member of the family. This is Big Hoss. Born August 1st. He's a Shi Tzu/Yorkie/Pekingese mix. Thats a nickel next to him.


----------



## 200racing (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## possom813 (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's my entry of Pompeii :mrgreen:


----------



## brholth8 (Aug 14, 2011)

my husky


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 17, 2011)

Mazie the chocolate lab pup. She loves fish just like her dad


----------



## DanMC (Aug 18, 2011)

Ares is on guard,protects the pregnant wife :!: .
Dan


----------



## FlyBye (Aug 18, 2011)

This is a photo of our beagle not long after we got him. His name is Bucksnort, however, we just call him Buck for short!

My wife and I were driving out in what we thought were "the boonies" and thought we would stop somewhere and ask the locals if they knew anyone who had some beagles for sale. We were looking for a beagle for a pet/rabbit dog but had no intention of getting one that day... just looking.

We pulled into a Quick Stop that was named "Bucksnort" and I went in to talk to the cashier but they were busy helping someone else. I went over to a fella frying up burgers on the grill and asked him if he knew anyone in the area that might have some beagle pups for sale. After a brief stare as if he was wondering if I was joking, he said "ya... ya I do!" It turned out that his father had a litter that was supposed to have an ad in the newspaper that next day. I got his father's number and gave him a call...

Long story short, we loved what we saw, the price was right and my wife fell in love with one so we got him. After thinking about a name we felt that it was only natural that we name him where we found out about him. Lots more to the story, but that's the short version...

So hereeeeeee's Buck!


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 31, 2011)

The window for posting entries will close at 8pm (Central) tonight so that I can setup the voting poll. Post a pic of your pet if you haven't done so.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 31, 2011)

Photo posting is now closed and voting is open. 


Everyone is eligible to vote, even if you've just joined. 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 1, 2011)

bump


Time to vote!


----------



## Popeye (Sep 1, 2011)

Everyone can vote, not just dog lovers... I mean not just entrants.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 2, 2011)

Popeye said:


> Everyone can vote, not just dog lovers... I mean not just entrants.





Absolutely. _All_ members can vote. 8)


----------



## Popeye (Sep 2, 2011)

REAL men can vote for a cat :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 4, 2011)

Cast your vote if you haven't taken the opportunity to do so yet. Voting ends tonight.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 4, 2011)

The votes are in, and Dave Shady is the winner for the August Photo Contest! =D> 


Thanks to everyone that entered and to those that voted. 8) 


Lets get those entries submitted for the September contest going on right now.


----------



## Popeye (Sep 4, 2011)

Congratulations to Dave, Gordy and Maverick.


----------



## fender66 (Sep 4, 2011)

Congrats to Dave, and all that entered. The participation this month was much better. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## parkerdog (Sep 4, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Congrats to Dave, and all that entered. The participation this month was much better. =D> =D> =D>




Maybe because everyone loves their pets.  

I don't want to dig around in my tacklebox though. It would make me want to get a new box and I already have three full of stuff I don't use!


----------



## FlyBye (Sep 5, 2011)

Waterwings said:


> The votes are in, and Dave Shady is the winner for the August Photo Contest! =D>



Congratulations Dave! That was an awesome shot of your dogs!


----------



## dave shady (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Guys he is my only child and one of the family for sure.


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats, Dave!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brine (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats Dave!


----------

